# Where the Otters Play



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Captured these guys this morning.

I was at the cabin drinking coffee when I heard them coming with all the peeps and whistles.

They took a break from their craw fish munching to loaf on a log.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Good pics. Third one especially great.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shots. Bet they are fun to watch.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Good pics. Yea, the 3rd is cute.


----------

